# State of Church of Scotland



## yeutter (Oct 7, 2015)

This link would seem to indicate The Church of Scotland is in as deep a state of apostasy as the PC (USA).

www.virtueonline.org/scottgate-tapes-revealing-insight-current-state-church-scotland


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 7, 2015)

What has been there for decades is just coming to fuller fruition.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 7, 2015)

That is sad. I didn't know this was going on in the Church of Scotland. Why do men want to be Ministers of something they don't believe? I have never understood that.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 10, 2015)

Reading that you can't help but come away saying Liberals/post modernists are whiny, childish, whimpy, grade school like bullies. When someone stands up to them and protects themselves or others they cry foul and manipulate others.


----------



## johnny (Oct 10, 2015)

arap said:


> Reading that you can't help but come away saying Liberals/post modernists are whiny, childish, whimpy, grade school like bullies. When someone stands up to them and protects themselves or others they cry foul and manipulate others.



Yes exactly, They are doing the works of their father,

Quote:
We went out, had the debate which went much as I had expected. Scott denied the Bible, called the atoning work of Christ on the cross barbaric (and Calvinist!) and at the end suggested that the future of the Church in Scotland rested on leadership styles like the Pope and the Archbishop of Canterbury as well as 'mindfulness'. I did my best to answer him in as biblical and gracious a way as possible.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 11, 2015)

This is the churchy version of political correctness. "Debate" as organized by PCers should be understood as a set-up. It's almost sociopathic. No exchange of ideas in front of an audience you hope to influence toward the truth is what is intended by PCers. The Mises Institute recently held a conference on PC. The focus, intentional or otherwise, seemed to land on campus PC. Such PC behavior that was described was respectable guest lecturers being booed, bullied and intimidated from speaking. Ridiculous "safe rooms" being setup with with toys and cookies where poor beleaguered and offended students can go to escape "oppressive" speech. The situation described in this article was predictable as a sunrise. Scott was "hurt" so burn the tapes! Poor poor Scott. Trent's was right above. There is often no public reasoning with these folks, though they may dress well on the outside they have the ugliness of a fat, socially awkward playground bully with boogers on his shirt who's the first to run to a teacher (church authorities, campus leadership, HR) when his knees get scraped. These people don't fight fair even though we do (or should do at least). As long we have the proper expectations it's far easier to deal with people. Don't expect much.


----------

